# African leaf fish or Blood red parrot cichlid



## pattysack (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a question. We are starting a 3rd tank, a 28 gallon bowfront. I am interested in the leaf fish and the blood red parrot cichlid. I would get either one and they would be the focal point and add a fish or two or three in with them. Does anyone have any experience with these two specifically? Or suggest some good tank mates for them both? I love the looks of both of these but need to do more research first.


----------

